# Picture Attempt



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Panasonic FZ30


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Ohhhh! nice and shiny









Thanks for sharing.

Derek


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh lovely shiny thing


----------

